# Installing oem backup camera in lesser models?



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

Possibly what you need: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/196994-how-i-did-mylink-wire-harness.html ???


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for the link, it looks like that's too big a job for me to mess with. I was hoping it was cheaper too.


----------



## Slumnit (Jan 30, 2018)

901-Memphis said:


> Thanks for the link, it looks like that's too big a job for me to mess with. I was hoping it was cheaper too.


If you already have the MyLink and your Body Wireharness has the needed camera wires running to the back then it can be done for about $120 give or take some $$ depends on where you buy the truck wire harness and rear appliqué with camera. That’s what it cost me, but I reprogrammed the Radio myself to enable the camera instead of sending it to someone (which is the more expensive part of the build.) Some mentioned just buying a radio with the camera enabled of eBay for around $50, but I don’t trust eBay so I didn’t go that route.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

Slumnit said:


> If you already have the MyLink and your Body Wireharness has the needed camera wires running to the back then it can be done for about $120 give or take some $$ depends on where you buy the truck wire harness and rear appliqué with camera. That’s what it cost me, but I reprogrammed the Radio myself to enable the camera instead of sending it to someone (which is the more expensive part of the build.) Some mentioned just buying a radio with the camera enabled of eBay for around $50, but I don’t trust eBay so I didn’t go that route.


How would you know if it's already wired for the camera? Also I don't have my link I have the green screen radio. 

It just sounds more expensive than I had thought.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

Still seeking input on if they're all wired for this camera or not. I'm interested in the mod but curious about all that would be required.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

901-Memphis said:


> How would you know if it's already wired for the camera? Also I don't have my link I have the green screen radio.
> 
> It just sounds more expensive than I had thought.


If you don't have My Link then you would first need to upgrade to My Link to use the OEM backup camera. You can't use the OEM camera without My Link. The car may have some of the wiring, but it won't have most of it. It requires adding wiring in the dash and trunk. You also need to purchase a My Link radio box, control panel, info screen and rear chrome bar with the camera. All of the info you could ever want to know about doing this can be found by looking at the link above that Slumnit provided. 

There are also aftermarket cameras. I don't know much about those, but there are lots of posts on the forum that talk about them. Do a search on the site. Or, Google Cruze Radios and you will find tons of sites offering aftermarket radios. Some of them have back up cameras.


----------

